# Bac water source UK



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry if wrong forum.

Anyone know good UK based bac water source ?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

raidon said:


> Sorry if wrong forum.
> 
> Anyone know good UK based bac water source ?


 Www.peptidesuk.com


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

as above, just ordered 60ml yesterday


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Third this . Use them for peptides also


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Are the peptides from peptides UK any good? I use av/Tom's but I really can't afford them anymore


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Use peptidesuk.com and like them . Can't compare against toms as haven't used his .

More than happy tho at the moment .


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

kadafee said:


> Are the peptides from peptides UK any good? I use av/Tom's but I really can't afford them anymore


 Yes. I really like them and am currently using them. Have been using them for a long time now cos I'm happy with cost/ effectiveness ratio.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Dave_shorts said:


> Yes. I really like them and am currently using them. Have been using them for a long time now cos I'm happy with cost/ effectiveness ratio.


 What are you using? I'm planning on trying the ghrp2/ipamorelin (for night) and mod grf


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Dave_shorts said:


> Www.peptidesuk.com


 How much is delivery I just need 10/20ml bac water?


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Does anyone know a source that has bac water and mt2? Dont wanna pay extra shipping if I can get them at once.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

kadafee said:


> What are you using? I'm planning on trying the ghrp2/ipamorelin (for night) and mod grf


 Ghrp6 and mod grf during the day and then ipam and mod grf at night.

Using igf1-lr3 for the next 10 days too


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> How much is delivery I just need 10/20ml bac water?


 f**k all!! And I don't live in the UK. Throw them a mail, they're good at getting back to you


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

weaver said:


> Does anyone know a source that has bac water and mt2? Dont wanna pay extra shipping if I can get them at once.


 Some people email companies already mentioned and ask


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Dave_shorts said:


> Ghrp6 and mod grf during the day and then ipam and mod grf at night.
> 
> Using igf1-lr3 for the next 10 days too


 How's that going for you? Do you get good sleep from the ipam?

How about the lr3 are you noticing anything from them?


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Seconding peptidesuk. I use theirs and this is my second year using them for prep, peps and water all good. Delivery is cheap to Ireland so I imagine less to the UK. They'll get back to you fast on email.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Got a big amount of Bac Water arriving tomorrow, if anyone wants to buy the legitimate Bac Water.

Please pm me :thumbup1:


----------



## slobodanmilosev (Oct 10, 2012)

Bought pharma grade bac water (Hospira brand made in India) from




bac-water.com



Arrived in less than a week to continental Europe


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

i've always used uk peps for my Bac water always arrive the next day (UK) tracking info provided also used these for Acetic acid, it is what it is. 
their was a tan site that was selling it too but i think they now have disappeared, i've also read that this stuff is easy to make but it's cheap so wont be trying this loll


----------

